# Deutsche Anleitung für Microangelo?



## Shiivva (7. Juli 2001)

Guten Morgen!

Ich fühl mich heute so wie der kleine hier :|, so dass ich mich endlich mal ans "Icon selberbasteln" dran setzen wollte...
Microangelo hab ich mir schon runtergeladen; nur scheint mir das
Programm so komplex, dass ich mal fragen wollte, ob jemand
eine gute deutsche Anleitung zu dem Progrämmchen hat  
(oder ne URL zu einer?)

Ganz liebe Grüsse,
Shiivva


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (7. Juli 2001)

hi
zu komplex?

starte einfach das "studio" und male drauf los


----------



## Shiivva (7. Juli 2001)

**g**

Nee, is klar *g*

Nur, wenn ich einfach drauf los male, sehen die Icons irgendwie komisch aus....

Na ja, vielleicht brauchts nur ein bissel Übung!


----------



## the.Darkstar (26. Juli 2001)

*Microlangelo Tuts*

www.diabolo666.com 

Tutorials --> Textfiles --->microlangelo tut :smoke:


----------

